# Would it be rude to take all my vacation time before quitting?



## Cynder (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm really planning for this to be my last year with Target, so I'm thinking about my exit strategy.

I have 100 vacation hours saved up currently. I want to make sure I take all of them at the same time shortly before I quit because I earned that time.

But I want to do it gracefully.

Having only a yearly average of 25 hours per week would require me to take a paid leave of absence of about a month.

Is that against any rules?

Scenario 1: I am totally upfront and honest with HR and tell them I am quitting but I want my vacation time first. For this I am worried they would tell me I can't for some reason.

Scenario 2: I just put in for my paid time off as normal, say nothing about quitting and then later on I call in to say I won't be returning.

Scenario 3: I take all my vac time, return for a couple weeks, and then put in my two weeks notice.

Every time I ask someone about vacation or quitting they act all suspicious and weird and ask me WHY I am asking about this. They already know I have another job and that I'm unhappy with all their corporate rules.

So what's the best way to go about this?

Also Just to confirm, Target doesn't do payouts, correct? That is where they cut you a check for the amount of vac hours instead of you actually taking that time away.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 19, 2020)

While the hours are so low right now it would be generous of you to take time off so your Team mates can have some extra hours. Tell that to HR. Be upfront that you have a month’s worth and wouldn’t mind taking a month off, that you’ve been putting off x, y, and z and would love the time to get it all squared away. I doubt they’ll have a problem with that.

Nobody else needs to know that you’re going to submit a resignation and for now they don’t need to. Treat them as separate acts so you don’t come across as suspicious or guilty when talking to them.

When you come back if you happen to put in your notice you don’t have to explain yourself to anyone. Of course at least one of the Leaders will ask and you don’t have to tell them you no longer like your job enough to come in anymore. You can just say that you didn’t realize your work life balance was so out of tune until you had time off. Tell them you love Target and everything but for now you need to focus on yourself and your family (school, whatever) but you’d love to come back when everything is in a better place.

That gives you a month paid to job search. No guilt or shame for leaving. No lies to cover. And the Leaders can feel good about themselves, because isn’t coddling them one of our tasks too?

Of course you can just say you hate it and never want to come back. But I doubt you’ll get to use your vacation hours that way.


----------



## Cynder (Jan 19, 2020)

JAShands, that sounds very ideal. Thank you!


----------



## jenna (Jan 19, 2020)

Don't tell anyone you are quitting.

Take your vacation time when you want to.  Obviously taking into account Black-out dates.

Give two weeks notice after using up vacation time.  Work the final two weeks.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 19, 2020)

If you aren't leaving for a while, you could spread it out over a longer period. You could ask to work just 1 day per week because you have another job and you know other people want the hours (as JAShands suggested). If you work 5-10 hours per week, you could use 15-20 vacation hours per week to bring you up to your average of 25.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 19, 2020)

Definitely use all of your vacation time before you tell them you’re leaving, give your two weeks notice when you’re ready and work out the two weeks if you can possibly endure it, just so you will be able to be rehired later if need be. Good luck!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 19, 2020)

Are you in a state that pays you out for vacation?


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 19, 2020)

It's not a matter of being rude or not. This is business. You are a business. Target is a business. If the situation were reversed, Target would bleed you dry, sell your organs on the black market, and grind your dry husk into mulch. All for less than 2 cents of profit. Just to show it can be done.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 19, 2020)

Filed under no shit sherlock.. yep burn all that time before you go. 

But under no circumstance do you mention you are quitting.. Drop your notice the day you use up enough vacation that you feel good with.. Not a day before then.


----------



## jenna (Jan 19, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> It's not a matter of being rude or not. This is business. You are a business. Target is a business. If the situation were reversed, Target would bleed you dry, sell your organs on the black market, and grind your dry husk into mulch. All for less than 2 cents of profit. Just to show it can be done.



Legit don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 19, 2020)

That vacation time is a benefit you earned, you have every right to use it when you want. Who cares about “rudeness”.

Hours suck right now and I’m using vacation every week to pump my hours up, lol


----------



## Fix It (Jan 19, 2020)

Use that time! Regardless of “how it may look” It’s still time you have worked for and you’re owed. January-March is the perfect time to do something like this from an operations perspective. Good luck job hunting!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 19, 2020)

Use your vacation then quit but don't tell them before. They wouldn't hesitate to make you miserable after you came back. Heck they don't care about you in the slightest to them everyone is replaceable. This company doesn't care about anyone or anything except money. Companies shouldn't care more about the all mighty dollar than people and safety. You worth more than that and so is everyone else for that matter.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 20, 2020)

Use all the hours you're owed and then put in your two weeks.

Like everyone else says


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 20, 2020)

I agree with everyone else. Use your vacation time up since it's something you've earned, you have every right to use it however you want. Also, I'm not sure if you work in a state that has sick time, but make sure to use that up too before you quit. 
It depends on when this year you are planning to leave as well. If it won't be for a while, I suggest what Xanatos wrote and to spread it over a long period of time. If you're thinking of leaving sooner, just take a month off or work one day a week so you can use up your vacation time quickly.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 20, 2020)

Rude?  Bullshit.  Rude is taking away hours from the good people.  Rude is treating employees like garbage.  Fuck them, get all you can then get out....


----------



## Nauzhror (Jan 22, 2020)

No, it's not rude to use your vacation time before quitting. It is however stupid to not do so. Don't be stupid. Use the vacation time, you earned it.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 24, 2020)

Vacation payout varies by states. Some states have laws where you get a check for all used vacation time upon exit. This does not include personal days, always always use those before vacation, If you don't use those you lose those in every state. Call TMSC and ask if you are in a vacation payout state. You may be worrying needlessly.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 24, 2020)

You do you, boo.

You earned those hours. You take those hours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## MrT (Oct 20, 2021)

Cynder said:


> I'm really planning for this to be my last year with Target, so I'm thinking about my exit strategy.
> 
> I have 100 vacation hours saved up currently. I want to make sure I take all of them at the same time shortly before I quit because I earned that time.
> 
> ...


Some states require to payout otherwise they dont.  If you plan on doing it over a year dont say anything and just do a week here and a week there.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 20, 2021)

MrT said:


> Some states require to payout otherwise they dont.  If you plan on doing it over a year dont say anything and just do a week here and a week there.


You’re responding to a post from almost 2 years ago.


----------



## MrT (Oct 21, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You’re responding to a post from almost 2 years ago.


Lmao


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 21, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You’re responding to a post from almost 2 years ago.


Good point, from the OP's point of view. But from my point of view, thinking I've had about enough of maskless guests getting in my face, it's still relevant. Might be joining the ranks of the "retiring earlier than planned" crowd because of covid. Need to pay off some debt and look into a part-time remote work opportunity to see if it'll actually pan out. Was planning to work until at least 65, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 22, 2021)

Cynder said:


> I'm really planning for this to be my last year with Target, so I'm thinking about my exit strategy.
> 
> I have 100 vacation hours saved up currently. I want to make sure I take all of them at the same time shortly before I quit because I earned that time.
> 
> ...


I was encouraged to use up my vacation time when I left.  My husband and I went on a long-overdue visit to friends made possible by homework that could be done remotely.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 22, 2021)

Does spot pay out vacation at the end, or do you have to use it?


----------



## MrT (Oct 22, 2021)

lokinix said:


> Does spot pay out vacation at the end, or do you have to use it?


Depends on your state laws, unless required they do not.


----------

